# "An Adventure in Space and Time" - Doctor Who



## RMBittner (Aug 19, 2003)

The premiere of the _Doctor Who_ docudrama, "An Adventure in Space and Time," airs this Friday night (November 22, 2013) on BBCAmerica. If you're a fan, you'll definitely want to see this made-for-TV movie about the genesis and early years of _Doctor Who_.

But since "Doctor Who" is not in the title, Season Passes -- and, depending on your settings, possibly even Wishlists -- won't automatically pick it up.

Bob


----------



## Doit2it (Jan 3, 2006)

I just watched the trailer on YouTube. Thanks for the heads up! Just added it...manually.

YouTube Trailer


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

RMBittner said:


> But since "Doctor Who" is not in the title, Season Passes -- and, depending on your settings, possibly even Wishlists -- won't automatically pick it up.


BTW, if "Doctor Who" _were_ in the title, Season Passes still wouldn't pick it up. They're based on the series ID, not the title. (But Wishlists can key off the title.)


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I just watched it. I thought it was really excellent and enjoyed it very much.


----------

